# Checked out my latest light setup, Gigging last night



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Went gigging last night with FISHERMON, The flounder are still not in. We saw 1 bed, but was not a huge fish.We mainly went to try out the latest light setups. I revised my design. I moved the fuse holder under the end cap, I put some caps at the light end to prevent breaking the glass. Rewired with #12 wire with envirnmental splices, put copper battery clips. I also added male-female conectors for the switch in case you break the switch, you can simply plug the 2 connectors and bypass the switch. I am still using 2 50watt starfire lights i have tried them with 100watt bulbs not much brighter in shallow water. What do you all think of the set up? I painted them for kicks, however i predict the finish wont last forever but it looks cool. These light are far superior to the Walmart or bass proshops lights. Has 100watts of flounder frying power (cant compete with boats riged with a genie and tons of lights, but awsome for wading)


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty crafty in my opinion! When I used underwater lights, it always seemed to be an issue if they were to bump a log or concrete and that looks like a really good way to protect them. When's the sea trial? The mals should still be in the bays, just that water is sooo cold, it makes me want to eat chicken! lol! Hope you have a great report when you hit the water with them!

Chris


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

the only thing i see i would have done different is to put a little bit of a bend right before the light. to kick the light out in front of me a little more. looks good


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

another awesome night walk.... 

wading, walking the water is a whole different monster.....pretty cool anddef. you have a true feel for prime flounder territory.... on long walks you can feel sand chanhing density, even water temperatures and you can anticipate a track or two in the process..very cool indeed. Thanks Jim, lights worked great.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Somebody needs to invent a light/gig combo....where the gig/light/pole are all in one.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the input on the lights. Cant wait to do my boat when i get back from the desert. I hope to see you guys out there this year.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you had any problem with yanking the clips off the battery?



I usually get rid of Clips like that and go with Ring terminals and wing nuts on the battery stud.



The rest of it looks pretty good. I used 2 of those lights when I started.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *banjovie (2/21/2010)*Thanks for the input on the lights. Cant wait to do my boat when i get back from the desert. I hope to see you guys out there this year.


What kind of boat did you go with banjovie? I know you will see me out there!!!

Deadeye


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I havent had a problem with the clips coming off the battery unless uoy trip on the wire, i have put small caribeners on the wire so you cant pull the terminals off easy. I havent got a boat as of yet i am looking at aluminum and skiffs looking for a deal.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Setup you got there!!


----------

